# Help, need bike for my 6yr old boy....



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

OK here's the deal, my son is 6yrs and has been hitting the local park now for the past 6 weeks..I am of course a VERY proud Father but this kid is a freak on a bike..Two weeks into this park thing and he was already dropping into a pool and the halfpipe..My house is and has been 24/7 bikes, bikes, bikes..He has been hitting the woods with me for the past two years and is really good..But he is just really killen it at the park..He is now on a 16in Haro but needs a new bike..I was looking at the Eastern Traildigger 18, and was going to grab a Traildigger 26 for myself..(he LOVES the idea of him and I having matching bikes.. ) The 2010 Traildigger's have not been shipped yet..Some guy at the lbs just told me about the Fitbike TRL18" (very nice looking bike) and just the other day I found a very nice looking Redline Rival 18'(green) for only $185.. Do I get him the very nice but cheaper Redline as he is only 6 and let him beat this bike for a year or so, or do I get a bike that's a bit more? And if so what bike do you all think is better the Eastern Traildigger? or the FitBike TRL? I am 42 and have been riding for 37 years,(I LOVE bikes) but there is just nothing like watching my son rip around on a bike with a smile from ear to ear....Thanks in advance for any and all help.....CF.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CRAZY FRED said:


> OK here's the deal, my son is 6yrs and has been hitting the local park now for the past 6 weeks..I am of course a VERY proud Father but this kid is a freak on a bike..Two weeks into this park thing and he was already dropping into a pool and the halfpipe..My house is and has been 24/7 bikes, bikes, bikes..He has been hitting the woods with me for the past two years and is really good..But he is just really killen it at the park..He is now on a 16in Haro but needs a new bike..I was looking at the Eastern Traildigger 18, and was going to grab a Traildigger 26 for myself..(he LOVES the idea of him and I having matching bikes.. ) The 2010 Traildigger's have not been shipped yet..Some guy at the lbs just told me about the Fitbike TRL18" (very nice looking bike) and just the other day I found a very nice looking Redline Rival 18'(green) for only $185.. Do I get him the very nice but cheaper Redline as he is only 6 and let him beat this bike for a year or so, or do I get a bike that's a bit more? And if so what bike do you all think is better the Eastern Traildigger? or the FitBike TRL? I am 42 and have been riding for 37 years,(I LOVE bikes) but there is just nothing like watching my son rip around on a bike with a smile from ear to ear....Thanks in advance for any and all help.....CF.


that is awesome. my dad brought me to a bmx race track when i was 6 and i was hooked. he also somehow heard about freestyle show and took me to see it when i was 11 or so and i was hooked again.

one thing bothers me though about these 16" and 18" park bikes--they are little TANKS ! (they are are hi-tensile steel instead of chromoly)

contrast that with BMX race bikes. . . . not only does something like a *mini *fit a kid really well, but they are only 13 pounds....

if a 180 lb. adult gets to ride a 30 pound bike, a kid that is only 60 lbs should be able to have a 10 lb bike !!

i realize they are not skatepark bikes... but still...

it would be cool to see companies take some influence from micros/minis/junior racing sizes into account when making park/street bikes... it's not just about small wheels.... a lot of the 16"s have handlebars that are too high. (would you ride a bike if the bars came up to your shoulders when standing next to it !! )









https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=189









https://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=9390
_Fit Bikes PRK 18

$329.95

18" TT, cromo steerer tube fork, 6.25" x 24.5" bar, frontload stem, threadless headset, detangler, Tektro brake, Tektro lever, tubular cromo cranks with Mid bb, Fit sprocket, alloy platform pedals, cassette hub w/9t, Alienation PBR rims, Fit seat_









https://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/freestyle/2010-rival-18
*2010 Rival 18*
FRAME Hi tensile steel 
FORK Hi tensile steel 
CRANK 1pc 
WHEELS Alloy Rims 36H, 3/8" front axle. 
SADDLE Padded 
COLOR Blue or Green 
*WEIGHT 24.9lbs w/pegs *
Headtube Angle 72.5° 
Seattube Angle 70° 
Toptube Length 18.2" 
Chainstay Length 14.5" 
BB Height 11" 
Standover 20.2"









https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2662

_Features:
FRAME: Hi-Ten Steel 18" Top Tube, 13.25" chain stay
FORKS: 18" threadless forks
*BARS: Kink Downtown 7"*
STEM: Alloy Front load
HEADSET: Sealed Integrated
BRAKES: 990 U-Brakes with Gyro
CRANKS: 3pc Chromoly with Sealed Mid BB
PEDALS: Alloy Platform 9/16" pedals
CHAIN: KMC Z410
SPROCKETS: Kink Decimal 25T
HUBS: Alloy front and 14mm Rear Cassette w/9T Driver
SEAT: Railed
POST: Straight with Guts
TIRES: Kenda
PEGS: 2 Steel Pegs - Black

Suggested rider height: 4' - 5' 2"_

Seems like a 4 ft. tall kid would be better off with bars a lot smaller than 7".


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

And this info helps me in what way? I DO NOT want A BMX race bike, I want to get him a bmx PARK bike...Both bikes are IMO not THAT heavy 24-26 pounds (BTW he will be riding this bike not running with it on his back  ) I should of also added I was wondering if even staying with the 16" isn't such a bad idea..(Has he really does ride it VERY well) The handel bars are not up tp his shoulders either FWIW....Next? CF.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> And this info helps me in what way? I DO NOT want A BMX race bike, I want to get him a bmx PARK bike...Both bikes are IMO not THAT heavy 24-26 pounds (BTW he will be riding this bike not running with it on his back  ) I should of also added I was wondering if even staying with the 16" isn't such a bad idea..(Has he really does ride it VERY well) The handel bars are not up tp his shoulders either FWIW....Next? CF.


Wow, I almost mistook you for somebody cool, and offered some good advice. Thanks for keeping me from wasting my effort.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

not srue on the sizing or whatever and im not into online fighting but a BMX will work good for kids and are fine even if the grown ups want to play a bit though the set up will be far from perfect for one or the other. 

I like the fit bikes, but boy do I miss my Diamondback. I rode BMX since i was a snot-nose till I left school and eventually the country. There are many good options out there, let your kid have a say in what he wants but remeber at this age they grow fast and as you said (ride for a year or two) so you dont want to spend a complete forune unless you have lotta money(and lets face it, we can all do with a bit extra). In my personal opinian any thing that is geared toward this sort of riding with a 20" wheels should work just fine.

As for the other poster... you are right, but no offence;racing bmx'es work fine on jumps but im not sure they will be that nice for park riding...doesnt meen it cant be done but still.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CRAZY FRED said:
 

> And this info helps me in what way? I DO NOT want A BMX race bike, I want to get him a bmx PARK bike...Both bikes are IMO not THAT heavy 24-26 pounds (BTW he will be riding this bike not running with it on his back  ) I should of also added I was wondering if even staying with the 16" isn't such a bad idea..(Has he really does ride it VERY well) The handel bars are not up tp his shoulders either FWIW....Next? CF.


hey no offense intended. i've been riding BMX for 25+ years. i know what i'm talking about.

a 25 lb. bike is probably almost half the body weight of a 6 yr old. would you want to ride a 90 pound mtb ? ...... i'm not saying there's a magic solution out there... it's just something to think about.

ANYTHING you can do to lighten up your son's bike is going to help him. that could be as simple as buying some aluminum bmx race bars and race stem to switch out on his 16" or 18" park bike.

for example:
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=116









_Product Information 
"Lightweight aluminum bar with a 4"" rise and a clamp on cross bar for added strength. Designed for mini or junior size bikes. 22"" wide 4"" rise"

Price: $28.95 _

some good stuf in this thread:
*Mountain Bike vs BMX (for 6y/o) *
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=489339



Punkeyboozter said:


> not srue on the sizing or whatever and im not into online fighting but a BMX will work good for kids and are fine even if the grown ups want to play a bit though the set up will be far from perfect for one or the other.
> 
> I like the fit bikes, but boy do I miss my Diamondback. I rode BMX since i was a snot-nose till I left school and eventually the country. There are many good options out there, let your kid have a say in what he wants but remeber at this age they grow fast and as you said (ride for a year or two) so you dont want to spend a complete forune unless you have lotta money(and lets face it, we can all do with a bit extra). In my personal opinian any thing that is geared toward this sort of riding with a 20" wheels should work just fine.
> 
> As for the other poster... you are right, but no offence;racing bmx'es work fine on jumps but im not sure they will be that nice for park riding...doesnt meen it cant be done but still.


Sorry, bro, that just ain't right. 20" bikes are not one-size-fits-all. BMX has been trying to grow out of that mentality since the 70's.

If you look at the Redline BMX line-up, you will see 9 different sizes of BMX bike.
1. Micro Mini
2. Mini
3. Junior
4. Expert
5. Expert XL
6. Pro
7. Pro XL
8. Pro XXL
9. Pro XXXL (not listed there, but it exists)

https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=189

Unfortunately, there are fewer options as far as complete Park bikes go.... But you can do pretty well by building one up.... The options for 20" wheel park bike frames are 19" top tube up to 22" top tube. However, there are some frames out there as short as 18" top tube, with even shorter back ends, 12.75" ! Then handlebar sizes from go all the way from one-piece mini or mtb style up to 9" rise. BMX stems go from zero reach up to 60mm (maybe 65?). Cranks, once again, a lot of options in lengths.

THEN:









NOW:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Wow, I almost mistook you for somebody cool, and offered some good advice. Thanks for keeping me from wasting my effort.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Wow, I almost mistook you for somebody cool, and offered some good advice. Thanks for keeping me from wasting my effort.


Hey meatball just so you know I've asked this question before and that guy said the same thing, AND sent me a PM saying the same thing..to which I responed back to him thanks for your input but that is not going to work for me, but THANK YOU anyway....So shut you r nobody nobody mouth and move along...BTW I put the ool in COOL, and don't forget it........CF....


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Hey cmc4130,*

I think you make good points but like I said to you last time we did this, as good of an idea that your giving me that's just not what I'm looking for..This kid has a BMX race bike, he has a kids fully for the woods, he has a hardtail for the woods, and now he needs a BMX PARK bike for the PARK...If he was abit older Banshee would send me out a FREE AMP for him, but I guess he will just have to wait a few more years for this....I do thank you for your time.........Aside from what Daffy sitting duck wants to think...CF.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Hey Punkeyboozter, (FITBIKECO.)*



Punkeyboozter said:


> I like the fit bikes,
> 
> As for the other poster... you are right, but no offence;racing bmx'es work fine on jumps but im not sure they will be that nice for park riding...doesnt meen it cant be done but still.


Hey thanks for your help with this and it's funny you say Fit bikes as I just looked into those on Wednesday and as of right now I'm pretty sure that's the way I'm going...Thanks again....CF.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Have Banshee send you out an Amp and then ship it to me.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

If your boy is a pinner I think you're on the right track with looking for a bike that fits him now. My Son isn't into it hugely so I got him a decent 20" BMX (Free Agent Trail Devil) which would be a bit big for him to do any stunts etc unless he was some kind of bike god! Yes as wrong as it might be for some our view was to get something decent that will last him a while, besides if he's anything like his mum (me) he'll probably get into mtb later on anyway.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

ducktape said:


> If your boy is a pinner I think you're on the right track with looking for a bike that fits him now. My Son isn't into it hugely so I got him a decent 20" BMX (Free Agent Trail Devil) which would be a bit big for him to do any stunts etc unless he was some kind of bike god! Yes as wrong as it might be for some our view was to get something decent that will last him a while, besides if he's anything like his mum (me) he'll probably get into mtb later on anyway.


Thanks ducktape, truth be told my boy is anything but a "pinner" Again yes I am a VERY proud Father but this boy of mine is very special in many ways..His body is something like that of a Greek Ghod.. No really the boy looks like a mini body builder..In fact a buddy of mine say he looks like that kid who started body building @ like 6..(That family from U-crane) U-crane? (you get the point) I WAS all set on getting him the Fit prk eighteen, that was untill yesterday when i saw the "Bone" 18in from Intense..:madman: Anybody know anything about this bike or Intense BMX over all? Thanks to all for your help......CF.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

when ducktape says pinner, he means a ripper...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yes! Pretty much meant a kid that was just into it and keen to try scary stuff (from a parents point of view) I cringe if my son does anything with a risk of stacking it, yet I happily go down a relatively challenging DH trail myself (albeit slowly!).

.


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> when ducktape says pinner, he means a ripper...


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

ducktape said:


> Yes! Pretty much meant a kid that was just into it and keen to try scary stuff (from a parents point of view) I cringe if my son does anything with a risk of stacking it, yet I happily go down a relatively challenging DH trail myself (albeit slowly!).
> 
> .


OH, I see...:madman: Is that like a West coast thing? I know "Pin" is used alot with the DH crowd (To "Pin" as in rail right?) Well on that note YES, my boy is quite the "Pinner"  ducktape thanks for your help, your son sounds like a very lucky boy...:thumbsup: CF.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> when ducktape says pinner, he means a ripper...


Gotcha...:thumbsup: I thank you Sir............................CF.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well yes I am on the West Coast....as in Western Australia so maybe it's just Aussie lingo I've picked up by reading too many mtb forums. You're right the young fast DH boys are usually called Pinners.

In regards to Intense BMXes I don't know much, ha ha I'm pretty sure I only started researching into bmxes "after" we borought one for James.... although that's only the case because I trust my LBS, the owner told me which was the best pick of the bunch for our budget and luckily my Son agreed that he liked the colour and fit of that one compared to a couple of others! He could have ended up with a lime green Kink Curb but even though Free Agent isn't as highly regarded as a brand I think it still had a few better features (3 main cro mo compared to hi ten steel etc).

Whichever way you go make sure your Boy likes it too, unless of course it's a Christmas surprise from Santa. In our case it was a pretty big purchase money wise so we thought it would be an early Christmas prezzie with his input as well so not a surprise. Sorry there I go again... I always ramble on!
But back on topic, you're looking at this:









It looks good, but then most bmxes do don't they! The link I read doesn't really say anything about what the frame is made from.
https://www.sourcebmx.com/product/bmx-bikes/intense-bmx-2010/intense-bone-18/6154.shtml


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I considered a Specialized Fuse Grom, but it had one piece cranks, was all Hi ten steel, size wise probably wouldn't have lasted him as long as we wanted and all in all I found it overpriced.
Partly why we ended up with this, you can see it's pretty big for him but I don't expect him to get into trickier riding for another year at least (he's almost 7 now) and well we're not living in town which means I have to drive us to the skat park if that's the sort of thing he wants to do, but plenty of dirt around here I might build a nice track one day, eventually!


















And yes the daughter got his 16" with some fresh paint and pink saddle, that 12" was getting a bit small. The best thing about getting him a full size BMX is that I can have a go too! He he he but any ideas of being a BMX godess have been shattered!


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Crazy fred, if you have more than one thing to say its ok to put all of it into 1 post. Dont need 5 consecutive posts per response.


----------

